# Newb on a mission!



## Bubba Buck (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey everone. I'm Todd from Vinton.VA. I started out with Bujinkan Ninjutsu when I was younger. I eventually got out of training and slowly became an alcoholic. So I decided I wanted to start back with something different. The only way I could afford to start training again was to quit drinking. So I quit and started a fight class wich involved Muay Thai, Jujitsu, and Kali. I ended up with a bad bone spur in my shoulder and was unable to train or work for a couple months so I sat around, got depressed and started drinking again. So now I'm on a mission to give up the alcohol and start once again. I've been checking in to a new school that teaches Judo, BBJ, and MT.

http://www.hybridfighting.homestead.com/


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk Todd!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 4, 2007)

Bubba Buck said:


> Hey everone. I'm Todd from Vinton.VA. I started out with Bujinkan Ninjutsu when I was younger. I eventually got out of training and slowly became an alcoholic. So I decided I wanted to start back with something different. The only way I could afford to start training again was to quit drinking. So I quit and started a fight class wich involved Muay Thai, Jujitsu, and Kali. I ended up with a bad bone spur in my shoulder and was unable to train or work for a couple months so I sat around, got depressed and started drinking again. So now I'm on a mission to give up the alcohol and start once again. I've been checking in to a new school that teaches Judo, BBJ, and MT.
> 
> http://www.hybridfighting.homestead.com/


Welcome to MT and enjoy!

I wish you the best of luck in quitting drinking and getting back into training.  Sounds like an interesting school you are going to be attending!

Jeff


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello Todd, welcome to MT! Good luck with the issue, stick with the arts ... oh yeah, happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Good luck with turning things around - keep us up to date on how you're doing.


----------



## Bubba Buck (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Todd.  You'll notice that I'm in Boones Mill, Va and just recently moved here from Vinton.  Best of luck in your training.  Remember that training in the martial arts is a lifelong persuit and the best way to stay on the path is to find an art that meshes well with your personality and has an instructor with whom you can get along well. Find the reasons within yourself that you truly feel are pushing you to study the arts.  Are you looking for a path of self improvement more than the ability to fight?  Is being able to fight more important to you than the spiritual side of the art?  Are you looking for a good mix of the two?  Best of luck to you on the road that you must travel.  I hope all goes well for you.  Feel free to PM a mentor or mod with any questions you have about the site.


----------



## Bubba Buck (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome Jeff. Maybe we can meet up some time.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome, Bubba Buck! Thanks for being so honest and open about your life. I just celebrated my 7th birthday in AA (alcohol free), so I can empathize with your mission (not to say I'm 'recovered', but am sober and grateful for it). Would be glad to share your or my struggle or just listen anytime you want to PM me. And look forward to your further posts.


----------



## Bubba Buck (Feb 4, 2007)

Congrats on your 7th year Kidswarrior. You are an inspiration. 

Seems to be a nice place here. I hope to learn and be motivated by you all.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome, Todd, I wish you the best of luck in your new found love for martial arts.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Bubba Buck! All the best in your training & sobriety!


----------



## MJS (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Bubba Buck (Feb 4, 2007)

I've spent the last few days browsing through all the martial art forums. I think I found the right one! Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 4, 2007)

welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome, Todd!

Good work to you in getting sober.  It's not easy but nothing worth having in life is.  

Happy posting!

:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## TKDDAD (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk.​


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome brother enjoy


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 5, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Welcome, Todd!
> 
> Good work to you in getting sober.  It's not easy but nothing worth having in life is.
> 
> ...



Shesula were do you train in Washington


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Ive fought that hard demon a couple times. Good luck to you.

B


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Tames D (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------

